# Cabela's Whuppin' Stick-Salt Spinning Rod



## longshort (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I was wondering if anyone has used or own the Whuppin' Stick Salt spinning rod? The rods have gotten good reviews on their website, but I wanted to get an independant point of view, to help with my decision.

Glad I found this forum and learning a lot from it.

Thanks


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum....maybe make a post on distance casting if you don't get many replies on the open forum:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome to the family. Those rods are great for the price. I had a few for when family and friends wanted to go fishin with me. They are tough and take a beatin.


----------



## longshort (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome guys. RuddeDogg do you get much distance with this rod? I plan on using this rod for fishing large reservoirs and I need to get at least 50 yards. The other thing that sparked my interest with these rods is that they looked pretty durable. Glad you backed that up.

Thanks Again.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yep, you can do it. 15-17 mono like suffix, 3-4 oz and you're good to go.


----------



## longshort (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks again RudeDogg. I'm gonna order one soon.


----------

